#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Hydraulics Institute missing files

## Marty Thompson

✏️ Who can provide these Hydraulics Institute files?  ✏️ Note the dates.


HI 3.1-3.5-2015  American National Standard for Rotary Pumps for Nomenclature, Definitions, Application and Operation

HI 3.6-2016  American National Standard for Rotary Pump Tests

HI 5.1-5.6-2016  Sealless Rotodynamic Pumps for Nomenclature, Definitions, Design, Application, Operation, and Test

HI 6.1-6.5-2015  American National Standard for Reciprocating Power Pumps for Nomenclature, Definitions, Applications, and Operation

HI 7.1-7.5-2017  American National Standard for Controlled-volume Metering Pumps for Nomenclature, Definitions, Application, and Operation

HI 7.6-2018  American National Standard for Controlled-volume Metering Pumps for Test

HI 7.8-2016  Controlled Volume Metering Pump Piping Guideline

HI 8.1-8.5-2015  American National Standard for Direct Acting (Steam) Pumps for Nomenclature, Definitions, Applications, and Operation

HI 9.1-9.5-2015  Pumps - General Guidelines for Types, Applications, Definitions, Sound Measurements, and Documentation

HI 9.6.2-2015  Rotodynamic Pumps for Assessment of Applied Nozzle Loads (ANSI/HI 9.6.2)

HI 9.6.4-2016  Rotodynamic Pumps for Vibration Measurements and Allowable Values

HI 9.6.5-2016  American National Standard for Rotodynamic Pumps - Guideline for Condition Monitoring

HI 9.6.6-2016  Rotodynamic Pumps for Pump Piping

HI 9.6.7-2015  Rotodynamic Pumps - Guideline for Effects of Liquid Viscosity on Performance

HI 9.6.9-2018  American National Standard for Rotary Pumps - Guidelines for Condition Monitoring

HI 10.1-10.5-2016  American National Standard for Air-Operated Pumps for Nomenclature, Definitions, Application, and Operation

HI 10.6-2016  American National Standard for Air-Operated Pump Tests

HI 11.6-2017  American National Standard for Rotodynamic Submersible Pumps for Hydraulic Performance, Hydrostatic
Pressure, Mechanical, and Electrical Acceptance Tests

HI 12.1-12.6-2016  American National Standard for Rotodynamic Centrifugal Slurry Pumps for Nomenclature, Definitions, Applications, and Operation

HI 14.1-14.2-2019  American National Standard for Rotodynamic Pumps for Nomenclature and Definitions

HI 14.3-2019  Rotodynamic Pumps for Design and Application

HI 14.4-2018  Rotodynamic Pumps - for Installation, Operation, and Maintenance

HI 14.6-2016  American National Standard for Rotodynamic Pumps for Hydraulic Performance Acceptance Tests

HI 20.3-2015  Rotodynamic Pump Efficiency Prediction

HI 40.6-2016  Methods for Rotodynamic Pump Efficiency Testing

HI 40.7-2015  Hydraulic Institute Program Guide for Pump Test Laboratory Approval (Draft)See More: Hydraulics Institute missing files

----------

